# [2008] No right to rescisssion in Aruba?



## Bill4728 (Nov 2, 2008)

In another thread a newbie said that in Aruba, there is no right of rescission at all. Does anyone know if this is true?

Every US state has a law which say that all real estate transactions must have a right to rescission. Mexico as well. 

Aruba??


----------



## Tia (Nov 2, 2008)

Do not know about Aruba but the USVI has no rescission period either.


----------



## AKE (Nov 3, 2008)

No right to recession in a lot of other countries as well including Canada.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2008)

Tia said:


> Do not know about Aruba but the USVI has no rescission period either.


The U.S. Virgin Islands are an organized, unincorporated United States territory.  The rescission period is 10 days.


----------



## Tia (Nov 6, 2008)

Very interesting, where does one find that information online? Thanks  .



DeniseM said:


> The U.S. Virgin Islands are an organized, unincorporated United States territory.  The rescission period is 10 days.


----------



## calgarygary (Nov 6, 2008)

AKE said:


> No right to recession in a lot of other countries as well including Canada.



That is not quite accurate, legislation is by province and there is a 10 day recission period in Alberta - you can view highlights here.

OP, Aruba is probably covered under Dutch civil law and I would explore your options there.  I have yet to see legislation specifically covering timeshares but I have seen lots of info. regarding the right to rescind a contract based upon mistakes.


----------



## siesta (Jun 20, 2012)

*Old thread but wanted to clarify*



Bill4728 said:


> Every US state has a law which say that all real estate transactions must have a right to rescission. Mexico as well.


 this is wrong, Ohio is an example of a state without a mandatory cooling off period.

Which law books have you been reading?


----------



## bww (Jun 20, 2012)

In New York and Massachusetts there is a 3 day right to cancel on primary residence (including 2nd home in MA.)


----------

